# Nikon 5100 or Canon 60D (2 day decision)



## kiddingme

I must make decision in 2 days and would like help deciding between:

1) Nikon D5100 w/ kit 18-55mm & 55-200mm lens = $949
2) Canon D60 w/ kit 28-135mm & 55-250mm lens = $949

My plans are to shoot family pictures, kids sports, & etc. I don't plan to use my DSLR for video. I don't want to do a lot of post processing and would rarely print above 5x7 or 8x11. Also, in near future, I'd like to get a decent 35mm prime & a little longer zoom (for sports). Here are the pros I think are for each, let me know if I'm misinformed or left something off:
Nikon D5100 Pros
a) D5100 has better reviews
b) D5100 has broader lens choice & lens reviews
c) D5100 prime & zoom lenses are less expensive than Canon 

Canon 60D Pros
a) 60D has better buttons/menu setup
b) 60D kit lens has greater range for walk around
c) 60D zoom lens in this kit may negate the need for a longer zoom for kids' sports (like the Nikon 70-300mm)

Considering my needs, I'd appreciate any feedback you have for this decision. Thanks!


----------



## shaunly

That's a great price on a 60D, but I wouldn't go with a 28-135mm range. 28mm on a crop sensor is very limited.

Nikon primes and zoom are actually more expensive than Canon. Even in the used market, it's more expensive. 

Overall, both of these body will give you excellent results and the only limitation is you. The only thing I don't like about these kits are the lens. For what you shoot, I recommend a 18-200. Hope this help, good luck on your purchase.


----------



## tyler_h

kiddingme said:


> b) D5100 has broader lens choice & lens reviews



What lenses does Nikon offer than you want that Canon doesn't have an equivalent?
There are some both ways but they are few and far between.


----------



## kiddingme

Oops - it's actually the 18-135mm for the 60D.  I don't necessarily like the kit lens, but the price includes these and I figure good for starter.  As I said, I plan to purchase prime in near future and an extended telephoto for sports (when kiddos get a bit bigger and if I actually need it).  
I initially lean towards Nikon, but when realized that was all that I had researched for the past two weeks, decided to look into Canon.  When I saw the deal for the 60D, it appears the 60D is a step up from the D5100 and am faced with decision must make by tomorrow (now).  Both these are new (not grey market or white box) and come from a major store.


----------



## kiddingme

It seems Nikon has more primes and longer zooms for less $$.  I know both brands have pro level, but I don't expect to ever spend much more than $600 for any one glass, so the expensive ones are out of question (for the foreseeable future).  

Example:  I can get Nikon 35mm f1.8 for $199, where I don't see equivalent for Canon. I see Canon has 28mm f1.8 USM ($599) - maybe I'm missing it or Nikon just has more web presence and better lists.  Also, Nikon has 5yr warranty.  

Believe me, I really want to like the 60D or I wouldn't have even posted this question to start...


----------



## Mecal

Here's Canon's equivalent: 35mm 2.0
CA352EF


----------



## willis_927

The 18-135 Kit lens can actually produce some very sharp pictures. I recently rented canons 24-70 2.8 L lens and was tempted to just switch back to my kit lens. This being said when I was using the 24-70 the lighting conditions were not good and I had to have the iso cranked almost 3200 for alot of the shots. If the lighting was more ideal I might have even switched back to the kit lens, but it didnt quite open up enough for the situation.


----------



## Mike_E

Nikon has been the leader for ages on some of the more important aspects of their cameras like metering and auto-focus and is also in the lead currently on their sensors but it doesn't sound as though you plan to get to the boundaries of the camera where you'd see the difference.  

Both will be serviceable for your needs, get what feels the best.


----------



## jaomul

Hi, is it the 60d or 600d you are comparing the d5100 with. Its just from what I have seen that the 600d compares with the d5100 (in features and price) and the 60d would be considered a step up the DSLR ladder(and I think more expensive than your price above). You mentioned sports as one of your interests, so the Canon has faster rate and it slightly better build and a 9 cross point focus. I like Nikon cameras as well as canon but would go for the 60d over the d5100, especially if they are tjhe same price where you are


----------



## o hey tyler

Keep in mind, the D5100 doesn't have a focus motor in the body. Meaning you will need to buy lenses that autofocus on your body (unless you want to manual focus for sports).


----------



## analog.universe

kiddingme said:


> a) 60D has better buttons/menu setup



This would make the decision for me....  in fact, it did make the decision for me     At this level, being able to understand the camera intuitively, and having an interface you enjoy will do more for your picture quality than anything else you mentioned.


----------



## BJF

Not sure if '28-135mm' was a typo for '18-55mm'. The 28-135mm does not make sense here. Here you are some links for reference.

Nikon D5100

Nikon 18-55mm

Nikon 55-200mm

Canon 60D

Canon 18-55mm

Canon 55-250mm

Canon 28-135mm


----------



## Zorbaletto

What did you decide on in the end?  Are you happy with your choice?
I'm in the same boat you were in - canon 60D or nikon D5100&#8230;. sigh.


----------



## kiddingme

Zorbaletto said:


> What did you decide on in the end? Are you happy with your choice?
> I'm in the same boat you were in - canon 60D or nikon D5100. sigh.



Actually, the 60D was a misprint on BB website and they took it down after I shared the deal with another customer while I was in the store.  She immediately jumped on the deal.  I went back next day to do so, but it was taken off website.  
To answer your question: NEITHER!

I finally got a Nikon D90 with 18-105mm and 35mm f/1.8 lenses with filters and camera bag from eBay for $850.  All were used but in practically new condition  (The D90 had less than 3000 shutter count).  It will be rare occasion that I will purchase anything NEW again.  It's always a risk, but since then I've also purchased 50mm prime & a SB-600 for under $100 on eBay.  I love my D90 (except weight) and won't outgrow for sometime. 
BTW - I did try the D5100 and liked it alot.  It took great pictures, just didn't like going through menu to make changes and no LCD on top.

If you decide to get used, just make sure to ask lots of questions if they are not answered in the ad and also check there feedback ratings.  I'll be interested in what you decide and how pleased you are with your decision.  Good luck.


----------



## potownrob

Good choice w/ the D90. I was gonna say 60D hands down of the two you were deciding over (and wondering how it was similar in price to a D5100), and this coming from a Nikon fan. The D5100 is a good camera but you have to go menu diving for a lot of the settings that the 60D (and D90) has buttons and switches for. I never tried the D90 (had a D80 that is currently broken and tried a D7000 at the store which was very nice) but everyone says it's a great camera.


----------

